# One triplet Nigerian Dwarf kid born blind



## AmberRaif (Mar 23, 2020)

Our mama Nigerian Dwarf Doe, Betty, kidded two nights ago. I was present for the births. (Mostly, the first one was born and I got there right after, mama already was cleaning it). One if the kids is smaller than the other two, slightly weaker and needed help latching on for colostrum in the first hour of birth. I've watched him closely over the last two days and he is blind. His eyes are different from the others, no colored ring around the pupil. He continues to nurse, but sleeps more than the others and eats less often. He is slow to explore, and still needs help finding mama's teats. He is 48 hours old tonight at midnight.  Do I need to intervene with bottle supplement? Culling is NOT an option. Are there supplements I can give him? Should I pull him from being dam raised and fully bottle feed? What will give him the best chance of survival? And...has anyone had a blind kid gain eyesight?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 24, 2020)

I bought a calf a few years ago that was born blind. I got her when she was a week or two old. I started her on a course of antibiotics and within a week, her eyesight was back. 

You could try antibiotics, but it really could be caused by a lot of things including genetics or a vitamin/mineral deficiency.

If he is doing ok with his mom and siblings, I'd leave him with them for now, but start bottle feeding. As the other babies get more mobile, you may find that he struggles to keep up. You may eventually want to pull him away completely if he is at risk of getting trampled.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 25, 2020)

I have had a totally blind lamb which managed very well into adulthood after I took him off mum and bottle fed him...ram lamb, so he went to market.

I also have a ewe who is 5 years old with very limited vision. Although she occasionally walks into things, she largely behaves like a totally normal sheep. She's fat and happy, though we do not put her to the tup. As a  newborn she could not latch on to feed from mum, so I opted also to totally bottle feed her. I would probably do the same with your kid as his siblings will not 'show him any mercy' due to his disability.


----------



## AmberRaif (Mar 25, 2020)

So...I'm wondering if he is gaining some sight or if he is just a determined little guy. He is still nursing on mama and is able to find her by smell/hearing. We've introduced a bottle, but he wants mama instead, and has even joined in butting his siblings to move them over to get his share. He is nursing very often. We're keeping a close eye, will continue to introduce bottle and watch to make sure he is getting plenty of time on mama. His mother is a third time freshener, and an extremely good mother. I swear she can count! And makes sure she has fed all three and gives him extra time. She is the best nanny goat. 😍 I'm attaching a couple pictures to share. Thank you for your replies. I've got the bottles ready to go if he needs them. I just hate to take him from such a devoted mother.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 25, 2020)

Hopefully he has some sight. As goats have very well-developed hearing and smell, he'll definitely get by if he's feisty.


----------

